
DC Subdomain Hacked - c1t1z3n0n3
http://mobileinaug.dc.gov
======
breadandcrumbel
The timing... They should use their skills to somehow support the global fight
against COVID-19

There are bigger problems to solve right now

------
c1t1z3n0n3
Right. Could have helped with the covid data crunch and got paid.

~~~
viraptor
How do you get paid for the data crunching? Is there a paying folding@home
alternative or did you mean something completely different?

~~~
c1t1z3n0n3
There is a nonprofit teaming up with the us government to pay data scientist
for taking the covid data set and answering questions. I know it was going 2
weeks ago. There are probably still some unanswered questions. The bounty was
like 1.000 a question.

